# Extreme, I mean extreme behavioral problems



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

How much exercise does he get? 

1)Crate him when you are eating. 
2)Don't smack him, it won't help
3)Get a goat strap for his collar and have him wear all the time so you can _calmly_ pull him off of you when he jumps up for food. You can get them at any farm/feed/tack store. They are about 8 inches.
4)Have you tried time outs?
5)Have you given him a job? Or 2 or 3? (obedience the sport, rally agility, nose work, hunt tests etc.) 
6)Doggie daycare is great for blowing off steam
7)Nothing In Life Is Free, google it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would implement 2 things – Nothing in Life is Free and Its Yer Choice; both regimens created by Susan Garrett.
Nothing in Life is Free – it starts training your dog that all good things come from you and that all good things need to be earned. Crate training (and Crate Games too) is a must,
Its Yer Choice – this teaches the dog impulse control and also re-inforces that treats and good things will come his way but he needs to demonstrate self/impulse control.
These are protocols that teach the dog to learn to be right and are used in many rescue organizations as well as for ‘problem’ dogs. 
Until your dog learns impulse control, he should be crated while your daughter is eating or while you are eating.
Good luck.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How is he getting all these objects? My girls stay at home alone but the shoes, remotes, blankets, etc are always put away before I leave. I must admit the two of them tire each other out playing (I can only tell since my mattress is always pushed off). I do not like crates but they still have to earn my trust before they have had the run of the house.

As far as the kitchen - how about blocking it off with pet gates. As soon as you catch him good (IE sit/down and quiet) slip him a piece of fruit/cracker. 

My poor Darcy was on Prozac before we got her and she was a counter surfer, a poop eater and had no house manners. Even though she was 4 at the time we started training her just like a little puppy. 
The main component was to tire her thru exercise, it did not take that much since she had no muscle tone on her. Once she was semi-tired we worked on the basic sit/stay/down so she got an idea what behavior gives her what she wants. 
Yelling and smacking will only get your pup more aroused and he will think you are playing with him - they sort of like rough play. 
Darcy would also fidget every time I showed her attention, she would get super excited move from side to side and jump up. I started out petting/rubbing/massaging her while she was asleep. I slowly got her to sleep on my bed and then closer and closer to me as she started enjoying being rubbed and petted.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I second the exercise question--he sounds like an excitable boy who's bored, smart, and wired?

You say that things get better and better and then he reverts--is that because you stop the training work with him?

It doesn't sound like he's biting, growling, or displaying aggression, right?

You have a toddler and that's a lot to deal with right there. Is your husband stepping up to dealing with the trainer work or is it all on you?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been thinking about your post quite a bit and I'm going to be blunt and potentially unpopular: IMHO you need to rehome your Golden.

You didn't say a single thing that was positive about him--not that he's loving or sweet or cute. To get this dog over this behavior is going to take hands-on, focused work from a human for at least two hours a day--an hour to an hour and half of exercise and another hour of training throughout the day PLUS constant management to avoid him practicing the unwanted behaviors. That's a big commitment and it's going take you (or your husband) really wanting to succeed with him as a team and at least with you, I don't see that motivation?

Call your local Golden rescue and be honest with them. Tell them you're in over your head and what some of his issues are. If they'll take him, give them a huge donation, and thank them profusely. Please, please, work with a rescue--do not just put an ad in the paper because you'd be setting him up to fail...or worse.

I think an experienced home or foster situation where he can play and exercise with other dogs and get some direction might make all the difference in his life. Right now, at two, he's fairly adoptable. As time goes on, he won't be.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> I've been thinking about your post quite a bit and I'm going to be blunt and potentially unpopular: IMHO you need to rehome your Golden.
> 
> You didn't say a single thing that was positive about him--not that he's loving or sweet or cute. To get this dog over this behavior is going to take hands-on, focused work from a human for at least two hours a day--an hour to an hour and half of exercise and another hour of training throughout the day PLUS constant management to avoid him practicing the unwanted behaviors. That's a big commitment and it's going take you (or your husband) really wanting to succeed with him as a team and at least with you, I don't see that motivation?
> 
> ...


I agree
There comes a time when you just have to say, "I can't do this." It's not a reflection on you, it's just that you can't do it. The best thing for both of you would be to let the dog go.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

These are all issues than can be worked on. Does your dog have any jobs. Tayla has a couple. She loves nose work and it focuses her. We have done tracking with her although I don't do it often because it's so hot in Florida and she hates the heat, but is very good with tracking. We work on obedience multiple times a day. Work on sit or down stays. She loves swimming and has her own above ground 11' round pool we purchased last year for $90 at a close out sale. We take dock diving lessons with her. We are doing back yard hunt trials with her and a rubber duck. She gets walked 45 minutes at night and many nights swims for 30 minutes. I work a 9 to 5 job so I do all this at nights and weekends. I can say there are few puppies that were as HORRIBLE as our Tayla. Did I mention she was also a frustrated biter. She is so incredibly smart and needs something to do all the time. She is a counter surfer and steals towels from the bathroom and under ware from the hamper. Usually when my husband is in charge. Closet doors are always closed as is our bathrooms because she loves toilet paper. Did I mention that there were many arguments in her puppy days because my husband wanted to get rid of her and I cried every day for months because she was not the dog I wanted. People on here helped me get through that time and I hope we can help you, but you need to realize that apparently you have a high energy needs dog and there are many things you can do. I'm more than happy to give you suggestions as to what helped us. Tayla is an incredibly driven dog. I love her to death as does my husband. Doesn't mean we don't still get frustrated with her, but we do love her enthusiasm.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Nothing in life is free is a great resource. You should definitely read. 

It sounds to me like he needs more structure and stimulation. 

My suggestion:
1. More exercise. Whatever he's doing, double it. I would do 3/4 structured, 1/4 free play. Ex. A long walk with lots of commands (sits, stays, heels) then free play off leash.
2. Tethering at home. On the leash, attached to you at all times at home. Try it and commit to it for 2 weeks. This will make it easier for you to correct him if he jumps up on the counter and grabs something, or shows any undesirable behavior. 
3. Keep him off the furniture - this means correcting him EVERY time. 
4. Get all items - including his toys - off the floor/dog height surfaces. If these items are left around, he's being set up for failure. He can play with toys, but you will hand them to him. 
5. Hand feed. Every piece of kibble. Make him run through his basic commands while you do it. (sit, lay down, etc..)


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

After reading your post and putting a lot of thought into it, I think the best thing for all would be to contact your local golden rescue. I agree with the other posters. High energy dogs are a lot of work and require such intense commitment to shape their behaviors. As you know inside, hitting is not beneficial and often causes the dog to revert to anxious behaviors including the ones you are describing. It sounds like you have done a lot to help this pup but if it is tearing apart your marriage, affecting your daughter so negatively and you are constantly in stress, the fact is, the dog won't improve. He needs to be in a situation that is calm and with a toddler and a high energy dog, you have a lot on your plate! This is no judgement on your character but sometimes you gotta step back and reassess the situation. Please, if you do rehome this fella, will you contact your local golden rescue? They are very careful as to matching an appropriate home to the dog so chances of him finding his "forever" place through them is the best bet!! I know, it's so hard when you have invested that time and energy but it sounds like your life is being torn apart which isn't good for you, your daughter, your marriage, or your golden. 
Thanks for your post and I hope that if you do decide to keep the guy, we can be of utmost support
Do you feel comfortable disclosing the state, province wherever you are? Members could probably give further help on rescues, or if you decide to put the time and energy into him, other resources.
Have a great weekend, hopefully with some peace


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone suggested this above and I'm not sure how others here feel about it... but if doggie daycare is an option you should try it. I love it. It makes training easier because they're zonked and it gives you a break. 

That being said, make sure you're going to a real doggie daycare and not a place that just heaps all dogs of different temperaments and sizes in to a fenced yard. It's important that they're supervised. You also need to monitor your own dog's behavior as a result - you don't want to develop more negative behaviors by sending him there.

There are also 'board and train' programs where you can send your dog for intense training. If the dog is putting that much of a strain on your family, I would consider this option. Take the break and give yourselves back on track.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

A dog with ADD??? Stop giving him Prozac and walk him a few miles a day. Is he stealing food because he's hungry....are you feeding him a good food? 
I agree with ang..suds.....the dog is not for you....contact a rescue.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I totally agree with doggie daycare or the boarding and training which can be soo helpful, if you decide to keep the guy.
Just make sure that you understand the principles that they use to train him so that you can be consistent at home. In my experience with dogs with issues, there are five things to remember. With one of our rescues who had severe issues, I put post-its all over the house with them listed as reminders. 
1. Positive Reinforcement - hitting and yelling never work long term and usually exacerbate negative behaviors.
2. A calm household
3. Consistency throughout the day, everyday
4. Routine
5. Lots and lots of exercise.
Keep us posted


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

I really do think these are issues that can be fixed. I don't think giving the dog up is necessarily the right choice, but having a serious talk about how much effort you're willing to put in to the dog is a must. You will see results if you commit to it long term but it will be a lot of work. 

I re-read your initial post and I think you've been offered bad advice somewhere along the way. Ignoring bad behavior doesn't fix anything. I don't think dogs stealing food and items is 'trying to get attention' in the sense you're thinking. If he steals food, the reward is getting the food. He is getting reinforcement to steal food if you're ignoring it. 

I think you can do this and you can keep your dog if you are willing to put in the work. Your training plan needs to be changed in a big way though. 

Talk about it with your husband. Talk about how much work you're willing to put in to the dog. Just think that realistically, if you can't put in any more effort without it tearing your family apart, then you and the pup will be happier if he's rehomed.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Goldens especially are extremely sensitive to emotions in humans. Perhaps raising a golden pup along with a 15 mo. old child is just too much for your family at this time. You are expressing frustration and anger with the situation, and your family is being effected. Your pup is reacting to the energy and confusion around him and is acting out in the only way he knows.

Perhaps you do need to consider the needs of all: your family and the puppy, and consider rehoming him. Then (when your child is older and you feel ready) try again later. Not every mother can handle raising a small child and a puppy together: that is a lot of work!

Goldens are very sensitive dogs and do not respond well to yelling and physical punishment. Please ask your husband to reconsider ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One thing you can do right now to lower the stress is put a leash on him and instead of yelling at him, lead him away from the area he is causing a problem in, and put him in a crate or another safe room. No need to yell, just take the leash and remove him.

Simple things like teaching him to "lay on a mat", i.e. go lay down on his bed or rug and STAY until you release him, will go a long way to giving you some management of his behavior.

Baby gates to keep him away from the dining table while you eat are another easy method to stop him from practicing stealing food.


----------



## domi130 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you all for great advices! 
You are right, he doesn't get enough exercise and play time ( did I mention 
He is the weirdest with play?? It seems he doesn't know
How to play ).
We corrected a lot of his behaviors but they just 
Keep coming.
It's like I see he wants to be good but his brain doesn't let him
( I see him thinking - omg omg omg what to get what what what what .... ) 
It's unbelievable how he acts.
Anyhow , to answer your questions , my husband is working a lot
and barely has time for anything.
He's home mid day for a while, sometimes for 30 min and comes back hkme
Late night.
So he doesn't play a lot with him.
I'm work part time but I'm a lot at home, it's just being a mom 
Doesn't let me to give him a lot of attention
I'm always trying to catch up.
My husband committed to do more get those books you recommended 
And develops some kind of a plan for his training.
We train him and than we stop cause we are so busy.
I didn't realiZe that having a dog means his whole life training 2 h a day!! 

My husband won't give him away. I'm trying to explain it to him how it would be better for us all but he doesn't get it.
For now we will try to do all of those things,
Go back to crate ( we though we are way pass that stage) 
Leash around the house,
Training, more play, more exercise and hopefully it will get better.
What do you mean by giving him a job? 
Is hiding treat for him so he can find them good enough? 
We don't have possibility of him to swim much.
We used to go for 3 walks a day and he was even crazier! It's like more activity pumps him up not tires him down!!' 

Thank you so much for your help! 
We are trying to survive this.
I didn't mention that we are moving to a different house in a month and also that we just found our I'm pregnant.
It's a lot on our mind right now. And he just makes it so much worse when he's so naughty !


----------



## domi130 (Apr 21, 2012)

We also take him to doggy day care a lot. He loves it is tired a lot after whole day there.
But he still is doing all that stuff just less.
He can't walk by something that's on the ground.
He is very calm and laying by the door and as soon as one of us gets up he has to go and get something. 
And I can tell you it's possible to keep things away from the floor with kids.
I want them to have freedom not guard everything We have!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your husband works long hours, you work part-time, you're moving, and you're about to have another child?

Please talk to your husband again about rescues. Despite his and your best intentions, you have too much on your plates to really give this dog what he needs and it's only going to get worse. Right now, he's young enough that in the right situation, he can be given what he needs to change the direction of his life.

Otherwise, what's likely to happen, sadly, is that he will get older and wilder and you will have two children under the age of 3 and something is going to have to give. At that point, whether it's a year down the road or two or three, his wild behavior will be more entrenched and as an older dog, he will be far less attractive to another home.

At the very least, work on an agreement with your husband as to what your new training plan will be and put it in writing. Then agree that at the end of 30 or 60 days, if you haven't been able to stick with it, that you'll contact a rescue then.

You're in a tough situation--you have my sympathy. I hope your husband steps up.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

domi130 said:


> He can't walk by something that's on the ground.
> He is very calm and laying by the door and as soon as one of us gets up he has to go and get something.


That's because he loves you and he's a Golden. Newfies don't do that. But my Golden always did. Your story is breaking my heart. I agree with everyone who urged you to allow him to find a good, safe, new home with a family that has been approved by a reputable rescue organization. I would do it while he is still young and people will want him. Unfortunately more people will want a young dog than an older dog, so it is better to find him a home now rather than to wait. It will also be harder for him to leave you after he spends more and more time with you. It will be hard enough already, but it really must be done. He deserves a loving home and you deserve some peace of mind.

Ask your husband to read this thread. If he needs to "speak" to someone, I will speak to him.

NewfieMom


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

domi130 said:


> We also take him to doggy day care a lot. He loves it is tired a lot after whole day there.
> But he still is doing all that stuff just less.
> He can't walk by something that's on the ground.
> He is very calm and laying by the door and as soon as one of us gets up he has to go and get something.
> ...


Where are you located? Perhaps someone can recommend a really good trainer.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Where are you located? Perhaps someone can recommend a really good trainer.


I think the new owner will need the trainer.

NewfieMom


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow...at first glance I thought this could be do able for you but then I read that you are moving and expecting another child.

At this point, it seems unlikely that you will be able to devote yourself to this dog as much as he needs. He is probably a normal Golden retriever who has not been consistently trained in a chaotic household. The answer to the age- old question of "why does he do this?" is BECAUSE HE CAN. All of the items mentioned should have been picked up and put away long ago. I can guarantee you that he will be running through the house with the new baby's dirty diapers, too.

I know it's hard. We are retired; two of us around all day every day and it has been a challenge, horrible Michigan winter notwithstanding. 

I think he would be better off in a rescue home and I think you would be better off concentrating on your young family. At this point, your absentee husband doesn't really get a vote. You can get a Golden later, when you are more settled. And you can pay it forward by adopting an older golden who is past the manic puppy stage. Sit your husband down and have a heart-to-heart with him.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree, I think you have to sit your hubby down and have a serious talk. You are so overwhelmed and I don't blame you. Now with a new baby coming, a move....that's a lot. I mean this with all due respect...
In your posts, I haven't heard you say anything you really like about this boy. I understand you are so frustrated and probably aren't having very fond feelings. Because of that, you really need to reconsider dog ownership right now. It's a huge undertaking. And golden ownership (any dog for that manner but goldens are kinda special) is something that should be enjoyed immensely. It can be chaotic and frustrating BUT if at the end of the majority of days you are regretting your decision, this is bound for disaster. Like Noreaster mentioned, this dog unfortunately is being set up for disaster and I know you don't intend for this...he needs to be in a home where focus can be on him and his development and that's simply not possible for you to do with kids...
I remember getting our first puppy when my brothers and I were young and we were VERY overwhelmed. BUT, we were at the ages where we could help with the care and training. It is virtually impossible, unless you are experienced, to shape a good future for a puppy who needs work with being as overwhelmed as you are.
Ask you husband a few questions. Why does he want this dog? Is he afraid that the dog will feel rejected? He seems to be gone a lot and unwilling to put in the time to help. If he truly cares about the dog and you, and the attention your children deserve, I think he needs to think hard about sending this boy to rescue. 
Your golden deserves to have a family who has time for him and sees having him as a privilege. Not "I can't imagine 10-12 more years of this".
I know you are doing your absolute best. It's so tough. I think you need to show your hubby this thread and know that as experienced dog owners, we have your best interest in mind, your hubby's, your kids, and this dogs. Something's going to give.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Right now, your dog is stressed, unhappy, and unloved. At this point, the reasons don't matter.

To put it simply, it's far more selfish to keep him than to send him to a rescue. 


P.S. If you're willing to let this group know your approximate location, I'm sure there are people here who could help you find a good rescue organization.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Bless you! You _are_ in a tough situation -- pregnancy #2, a 15 month old and a restless young Golden. That is a handful for anyone.

Understanding your husband's reluctance to rehome him, but there is some sound advice here from others that may lighten your load.

In the end, no matter how attached he is to the dog, the dog will suffer ... if only you could get him to see that while the dog is young and still trainable. (BTW I adopted two littermates at 2 years old that I rescued from a similar situation. They were wild animals -- it took a lot of time and patience to get them where they are today: wonderful companions! My neighbors thought I was crazy and training them would be impossible!)


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Take a deep breath
Then take a few minutes and write down everything you do all day, including how long each thing takes. 
Show the list to your husband.
Ask him when you're supposed to find time to work with a dog who needs a lot of attention.
It might just wake him up. 

I understand that he's probably locked into the idea of a family with two kids and a dog, but you're the one bearing the burden of all this.


----------



## domi130 (Apr 21, 2012)

i do love a lot of things about Chewie. He has times when he's really good dog and i do love him. And this is also why I'm not thinking just of our family living with less stress but also Chewie who I think isn't happy here. It is so hard to admit because i do feel guilty that we didn't give him a home he deserves. I feel horrible about it. 
I did give him though many chances to get better and we were doing everything we could for him. We have an excellent trainer who even said she has not seen a family who does so much for a dog. She had to stop training him because of her believes (she cannot train any dog that has any electrical fences) and we had to get that because he would not be even able to go outside without a leash. She directed us to some kind of a specialist but that is way too expensive for us. 
She gave us all she had and we have him all we have. 

I didn't say that it's going to be easy if we would find him a new home. I would
be devastated and I would miss him a lot. 
What it would be harder I think is watching my husband suffer, he loves him so much! To be honest the more i Think about it i can't imagine life without him. But at the same time I know that he deserves better, and we need some calm in our family. What i'm scared for that finding him a new home can also affect my marriage and how my husband sees me (because it does come from me). 
 Thank you all for so much support and advice. 
we decided to give him 60 days of training and do as much as we can. Hopefully this will work and I will do everything to keep him. 

Thank you again


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

please keep us posted


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefully everything will level out for you. Please do let us know how it works out!

Quick question: is Chewie neutered?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your husband needs to understand that a big part of loving a dog is giving him what he needs--and I suspect that if he got out of bed an hour earlier every morning and walked Chewie for that amount of time, you'd have a much easier dog to live with.

An example--my Border Collie/Aussie mix needs a ton of exercise, far more than the rest of my dogs. So at age 53, I started jogging with him. Please note that I was perfectly content being plump and middle-aged, okay? But run I did and I still do and he's happier and I'm now old but no longer plump!

So if I can get my aging bones out the door--your husband sure can. And by the way? You're carrying his child and therefore you get anything you want. Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!

I hope everyone steps up to the training program and it all ends happily.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes, seeing your thoughts in print and seeing the responses can help clarify things. I know it does for me. 

Wishing you the very best. Follow your heart.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

It sounds like you really have done a lot for him and it really takes courage to let something you love go. I think if your hubby heard how you feel in writing and saw what you are saying to us and our responses, he might become more understanding. We are all rooting for you and Chewie to have a life of peace! To admit that you aren't the right home for him at this moment takes very strong character.
Keep us posted!


----------



## EddieWouldGo (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow! What a sad, sad story this is for everyone involved. 

After having read your long posts detailing your situation and day-to-day with Chewie, I have to wonder what your plan for incorporating a Golden Retriever into the mix was before you went ahead an got him? How did you see a dog fit into your family? Did you guys take the time to research the breed? Did you fully understand the commitment you were making? 

I hope that you are able to find Chewie a new home because it sounds to me like you are not in a position to provide the care and training any dog (with our without special needs) needs at this point in your life. Chewie clearly is understimulated and gets the attention he so desperately needs in all the wrong ways. Please find him another family, not because he had special needs (I wonder if he really does), but because of your situation, and wait until you are able to devote the time and care needed for a dog to succeed in your family. I'm sure you'll eventually be in a position to provide a loving home for a dog.

Best of luck!


----------



## EddieWouldGo (Mar 25, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Your husband needs to understand that a big part of loving a dog is giving him what he needs--and I suspect that if he got out of bed an hour earlier every morning and walked Chewie for that amount of time, you'd have a much easier dog to live with.
> 
> An example--my Border Collie/Aussie mix needs a ton of exercise, far more than the rest of my dogs. So at age 53, I started jogging with him. Please note that I was perfectly content being plump and middle-aged, okay? But run I did and I still do and he's happier and I'm now old but no longer plump!
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you, Noreaster! You do what you need to do to make sure your dog gets the stimulation and exercise he needs... Eddie is a pretty mellow dog, but he still takes two 45 min walks and hits the dog park twice each day for about an hour to play ball and wrestle with other pooches - a good dog is a tired dog, and you better believe Eddie is tired when 9 pm rolls around! My husband and I manage to do this with 10 hour jobs and two small school aged kids, sometimes I feel like there isn't enough hours in the day, but at the end we get it done. I get up with Eddie at 5 am every day.

Bless you for jogging with your dog


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been following this thread, and I'm rooting for you and your family! I can totally understand your feeling of being overwhelmed (we brought our golden pup into our home with a two year old daughter and 6 and 7 year old boys) - life was hell the first year. Goldens are tough, high energy pups. I get that. But some are definitely over the top. Ours fits that bill. Tucker is now three, and he is still far more work than we thought a dog should ever be. He takes three mile walks almost every day and gets daily games of fetch or "go-find-its" in the yard, and he is still a demon in the evening. One of our boys in particular, who happens to like to run and make a lot of noise, tends to get jumped on quite a bit, still, by Tucker (He views our son as another playful dog, not a human - and it's constant work in progress for both the human and the fur child!!!) With all of this said, getting the dog was MY idea. I would have NEVER agreed to the work, nor would I have put up with the high-energy behavior issues our dog has, had I not been the one driving the idea. I love Tucker - he is my daytime buddy, my exercise partner, my pet - but there are times I still get VERY frustrated by his lack of impulse control. I hope you're able to work things out in the next couple of months - BUT - hopefully your hubby will see that it's not a two-month commitment for training - it needs to be life-long. That was the biggest lesson I learned - that the training never stops. (also - another huge lesson - crates are your best friend if you own a high-energy, lack-of-impulse control golden!!!!) Best of luck to you!!!! I'm rooting for you!


----------

